# Best Blue-Ray film/documentaries?



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

My dad's just treated himself to a Blu Ray player, and has the "Planet Earth" box set to get him started (which really shows off the HD picture). Please could you recommend some BD films or TV series which you think are particularly suited to HD? With Chrimbo around the corner, it'll make prezzy shopping a bit easier! Natural history and "family" type films would be a safe bet. 

Many thanks.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Band of brothers is awesome. Not sure if it fills your criteria though?


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hadn't thought of that, I reckon he'd like it, thanks.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2007)

Wall-e is awsome in blue ray, the picture quality is something else as is the sound.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

planet earth in bluray didnt blow me away - i was dissapointed with its quality compared to other blu ray films - most of it was no better than dvd in quality - awesome programme, just not up to the quality i thought it would

gran torino is a must tho


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

We haven't seen Planet Earth in "regular" def, but were well impressed with the Blu Ray - if that means other discs are going to be better again, he'll be a happy chappy!

Agreed on the content, those male penguins have a pretty rough existence!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Only about 25% of Planet Earth is in HD, but the Caves episode is good for full HD film. I recommend Dark Knight, Wall-E and Cars though, they all look stunning. Pirates of the Caribbean is meant to be one of the best for image quality too.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Haven't seen Band Of Brothers on Blu-ray yet but I can guarantee it will be incredible. That was is one awesome TV mini series. Now, if I could just remember who I lent my DVD box set to I would be happy!


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have got band of brothers - very good.

Best Blu Ray film i have seen as far as picture quality goes - The Dark Knight, superb!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Transformers is good in HD, especially Megan Fox


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> Transformers is good in HD, especially Megan Fox


Totally agree its an amazing blue ray especially cranked up on the cinema system.

I highly recommend I Am Legend :thumb:


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Again another vote for Band of Brothers, Iron Man is very very good.

X men trilogy is good as is The Matrix.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

How about Blue Planet?

I have watched abit of Planet Earth and its a brilliant programme, seems abit grainy to me but might be my settings.

National Treasure 2 is good, first one i watched and was blown away


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Deanoecosse said:


> Transformers is good in HD, especially Megan Fox


:thumb: nice one! :thumb:


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. :thumb:

Band of Brothers sounds particularly promising, also Blue Planet is a safe bet. Can't go wrong with Pirates of the Carribean, if I get him the boxed set I think I'll be visiting more often...


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

essjay said:


> Again another vote for Band of Brothers, Iron Man is very very good.
> 
> X men trilogy is good as is The Matrix.


Good shout for Iron Man, i have it as well.


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Just wondering if Iron Man is a family-type film that my Mam might also like (e.g. Superman)? For fans, there's a sequel due for release 30th April next year. Thanks.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Cloverfield, The Hulk and Bourne Ultimatum are also very good in full HD.


----------

